# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  how to cut a 40mm hole through double brick

## whiteknightoz

installing a shower in the corner of the garage and I need to run the drain pipe through brick wall.  The wall is double brick all the way around the garage for about a meter from the floor then single brick. 
My $5 Bunnings drill bits wont drill all the way through  :Smilie:   whats the easiest way to drill a 40mm hole in the double brick?

----------


## Terrian

Kennards Hire and hire a core drill perhaps

----------


## Bullfright

Could you not drill from each end?  You should be able to figure out where to drill by measuring.  If not, you could remove a brick on the inside and then just drill a centre hole through the outside brick to mark the spot.

----------


## nev25

Leave it for the Plumber 
He should have the right tools  
Or 
Maybe get a long Masonary bit (Bunnies does have them) and go straight though. 
That you know where it comes out the other side and enlarge from both sides

----------


## Bloss

Diamond hole cutting saws that'll go through double brick aren't all that dear now. But hiring one's easier- or get the plumber to do it.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Compleat Amateu

As Bloss said (again) ... get a saw from a hire place or find your local guys and get them to do it.  Cheap as, esp for cash, and they supply their own Islanders who don't turn when the drill jams in the hole .... unlike what you'll do!

----------


## col5555

> As Bloss said (again) ... get a saw from a hire place or find your local guys and get them to do it. Cheap as, esp for cash, and they supply their own Islanders who don't turn when the drill jams in the hole .... unlike what you'll do!

  
Whats a "islander"

----------


## autogenous

> My $5 Bunnings drill bits wont drill all the way through   whats the easiest way to drill a 40mm hole in the double brick?

  Buy a 6mm x 300mm long masonry bit. Drill pilot. Look around for a cheap 40mm diamond hole saw before you hire. Do some sums any rate.  
Check for plumbing and electrical before boring through your mains anything including gas  :Eek:  
Actually how precise do you want the hole? You could drill a series of holes with a 6mm bit then chisel out with electronic chisel.

----------


## Lammy

Just use your drill bits, a stone chisle and a little hammer! You can clean up with cement when your done, but u shouldn't need to. Rough but effective and usually instant.

----------


## GeoffW1

> As Bloss said (again) ... sh, and they supply their own Islanders who don't turn when the drill jams in the hole .... unlike what you'll do!

   :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Islanders are 120kg blokes from the Islands.  How more precise can I be?  And they are covered in tatts, call other people "bro" - otherwise be real careful - and have 90kg 8 year old sons, and daughters.  Mine weighs 22kg! 
Anyway, enough said, YOU don't weigh 120 kg, and when your device-de-jour jams in the hole, you will spin.  And your device will cease to work.  And you'll be covered in bruises and skinned knuckles. 
I don't outsource much, but I DO have big mates who do this stuff real easy.

----------


## Pagie

Just keep hitting in the same place about 30 times with a hammer.  it will fracture the brick and make a neat hole. I spent years repairing walls after plumbers bashed out about 3 bricks to put a 1/2 inch pipe through a wall.

----------


## pawnhead

> and they supply their own Islanders who don't turn when the drill jams in the hole .... unlike what you'll do!

  Just don't stand on the other side of the wall when they're drilling the hole;
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSeZTbH7b3A]Funny Drill commercial[/ame]

----------


## barney118

> Diamond hole cutting saws that'll go through double brick aren't all that dear now. But hiring one's easier- or get the plumber to do it.

   Bloss out of intrest how much is one worth? I hired a bloke to drill nice clean holes in my bathroom for $100 bucks through 6" concrete.

----------

